# TRUE Hardcore Gyms!



## AnaSCI (Jul 17, 2013)

Posted over on PM:

*Bangkok Gym - Bodybuilding in Lumpini Park*


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 17, 2013)

*Kiev Gym in Ukraine*


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow these pics are so cool..They would be great hung art work pictures in a usa gym so people appreciate what they have to workout with... Awesome..ib


----------



## thebrick (Jul 17, 2013)

Summer is one thing but can you imagine training at that gym in the Ukraine in the winter???


----------



## swolesearcher (Jul 17, 2013)

the one in Ukraine is fucking awesome!! Love it!!


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 18, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Wow these pics are so cool..They would be great hung art work pictures in a usa gym so people appreciate what they have to workout with... Awesome..ib



I agree, would be great motivational pieces and would bring some character to the gym that they were displayed at.



thebrick said:


> Summer is one thing but can you imagine training at that gym in the Ukraine in the winter???



Imagine what that steel feels like on the body


----------



## mikeystrong (Jul 18, 2013)

im grbbin that pic of the bent bench press set up, gonna black + white it then get it blown up and dry mounted for the homestead! thanks man!


----------



## paak (Jul 18, 2013)

Now that is gangster!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 18, 2013)

mikeystrong said:


> im grbbin that pic of the bent bench press set up, gonna black + white it then get it blown up and dry mounted for the homestead! thanks man!



Hey mikey if you do that can you tell me how or who does that and what u needed for the place ..i need all and if i can find more countries gym my place will look cool..
Just stare at one and u think holy cow thats dedication!


----------



## thebrick (Jul 19, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Imagine what that steel feels like on the body



They might find some frozen mummies in the spring from the poor souls that got frozen to the leg sled the previous winter


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 19, 2013)

thebrick said:


> They might find some frozen mummies in the spring from the poor souls that got frozen to the leg sled the previous winter



I guess they can use those to bench press with


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 19, 2013)

Awesome!...............t


----------

